# [Ordnung] Merenion auf [DE] Carroburg



## Noriana (1. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kurzinfo*

Sippenname: Merenion
Server: [DE] Carroburg
Fraktion: Ordnung
Homepage: www.merenion.de
Gildenlevel: 40


Merenion ist eine Gilde auf Seite der Ordnung in den Welten von Warhammer Online (WAR).

Viele kennen uns schon aus Herr der Ringe Online wo wir seit Release aktiv sind und eine der bekanntesten Gilden sind. In WAR knüpfen wir an diesen Erfolg an und sind dort seit Release auf [DE] Carroburg zuhause. 

In Gruppen mit Teamspeak verbringen wir viel Zeit im open RvR und in Szenarien und zum Equippen gehen wir in die PvE-Instanzen. Wenn du also kein Bock auf ständige Randomsuche hast und du gerne mit denselben Leuten in einer Gruppe spielst bist du bei uns richtig.


*Was uns auszeichnet*


Freundliche Gildenatmosphäre
Homepage
Belebtes Forum
Teamspeak-Server
MMOG-erfahrene Mitspieler
Gemeinsam PvE und ganz besonders oRvR und Szenarien
Mehrfache Gilde des Monats (Onlinewelten, Lotro-Szene)
Gildenbank
Gegenseitige Hilfe beim Crafting


Bei Interesse findet ihr hier weitere Infos: www.merenion.de


----------



## Akisu (8. August 2008)

eine weitere gilde auf der seite der ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... also paar wochen noch, dann sehen wir
uns ingame!


----------



## Rayon (8. August 2008)

Mehr Ordnung hier... sehr gut. Viel Erfolg euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noriana (8. August 2008)

Euch auch viel Erfolg! (Es sei denn wir treffen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld.)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noriana (14. August 2008)

Nachdem wir nun in kurzer Zeit schon viele tapfere Helden aufgenommen haben sind wir unserem Schritt eine mitgliederstarke und standhafte Gilde zu werden schon einen Schritt näher gekommen. Wir suchen aber noch weiterhin Mitglieder die eine stabile Gemeinschaft suchen!


----------



## Akisu (19. August 2008)

wieviele sinds denn schon?


----------



## Imzane (19. August 2008)

16


----------



## Skullzigg (23. August 2008)

ich hätte mal eine frage, wir die gilde  <Merenion> auf einem  Open RvR server erstellt ?


----------



## Noriana (24. August 2008)

Die Wahl ist noch unsicher, wir warten bis alle Informationen verfügbar sind und bis die Serverlisten bereit stehen.


----------



## Akisu (24. August 2008)

das klingt ja wirklich gut...!


----------



## Noriana (28. August 2008)

Schon ca. 35 Mitglieder!


----------



## Nerimos (2. September 2008)

Da mir die Gilde gut gefällt, ich den Link in den nächsten Tagen wohl öfter brauch und Ordnungsgilden hier eh unterpräsentiert sind, pushe ich einmalig.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. September 2008)

Nette aufmache, sieht gut aus, vorallem weil ihr Order spielt. 
Wenn ich als Suchender nun hier auf soeinen Post stoßen würde würden mich eig. noch eure Anforderungen interessieren - nur so als eventuelle Anregung - sonst /push.


----------



## Noriana (3. September 2008)

Was wir von potentiellen Mitgliedern erwarten ist ein erwachsenes Verhalten in Chat/Forum/TS, langfristige Motivation für das Spiel (viele von uns spielen schon fast 2 Jahre zusammen) und eine positive Grundeinstellung.


----------



## Edmond Dantes (5. September 2008)

Noriana schrieb:


> Wir streben eine hohe Mitgliederzahl an ...



Daher mal ein kleiner /push
*Petition für mehr Ordnungsgilden auf der ersten Seite unterschreib*


----------



## Noriana (8. September 2008)

Für die Zeit der Open Beta haben wir uns auf dem Server _Kemmler_ niedergelassen. Die endgültige Wahl wird dann zu Release getroffen.


----------



## Noriana (11. September 2008)

Unser Server zu Release wird ein Core-Server sein. Name des Servers steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Luu1 (12. September 2008)

Ich /push mal!


----------



## Noriana (14. September 2008)

Zurzeit gibt es bei uns einen Aufnahmestopp. Nach Release werden wir vermutlich in speziellen Klassen wieder Mitglieder aufnehmen.


----------



## Noriana (17. September 2008)

*Nicht mehr aktuell*


----------



## Noriana (6. Oktober 2008)

Nach unserem Aufnahmestopp nehmen wir nun wieder ein paar nette Spieler mit nachhaltigem und langfristigem Interesse an Warhammer Online auf. Wir spielen auf [DE] Carroburg!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noriana (7. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben zurzeit mit den höchsten Gildenrang auf [DE] Carroburg und sind eine der mitgliederstärksten Gilden des Servers - jedoch ohne Invite on the Fly und wir legen Wert auf eine vernünftige Bewerbung.


----------



## Noriana (9. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt haben wir auch ein Gildenwappen und Gildenumhänge. Schluss mit den weißen Stofffetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noriana (11. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben jetzt genau 100 Mitglieder. Aber bisl Platz ist noch da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ebenso ist eine Allianz in Planung um größere Events zusammen zu bestreiten!


----------



## Noriana (4. November 2008)

Unsere Gilde hat nun Gildenrang 20 erreicht und wir haben nun Gildenumhänge mit eigenem Gildenemblen!

Eine weitere Neuigkeit ist, dass wir nun in einer Allianz mit weiteren Ordnungsgilden sind um gemeinsam und organisiert gegen die Destros verzugehen.


----------



## Noriana (11. November 2008)

Suchen noch weitere nette Mitglieder! Denkt daran, bald kann man kostenlos den Server wechseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crossbow (19. November 2008)

Nun fast Gildenrang 22 und die Allianz wächst und wächst!


----------



## Noriana (23. November 2008)

Heute ging es mit meiner Feuerzauberin zum ersten Mal in die bekannte Düsterberg-Instanz im Düsterwald (T3-Gebiet)!
Die PvE-Instanz besteht aus drei Flügeln welche für Gruppen verschiedener Level konzipiert wurden. Der rechte, und damit der erste Flügel, ist für Lvl. 23 bis 25 geeignet. Für den letzten Abschnitt sollte das Durchschnittslevel der Gruppe ungefähr 30 betragen. Eine gute Gruppenaufstellung besteht aus zwei Heilern, einem Tank und drei Damagedealern.

Hier ein kleiner Bericht mit vielen Screenshots. Leider konnten wir nur den ersten Flügeln besuchen, da uns leider danach zwei Leute verlassen mussten.

Düsterberg (kleiner Bericht)


----------



## Noriana (27. November 2008)

Wenn ihr eine freundliche Gilde mit netten Leuten sucht seid ihr bei uns richtig. Häufig treffen wir uns Abends im TS und schließen uns einem SZ an und nehmen Burgen ein oder machen Szenarios. Wenn ihr auch gerne TS verwendet und dort euere Zeit verbringen wollt seid ihr bei uns richtig.


----------



## Noriana (2. Dezember 2008)

Bauen gerade ein T4-Stammgruppe mit TS und Fokusdamage auf. Suchen vorallem noch Heiler und Tanks.


----------



## Noriana (18. Dezember 2008)

Suchen noch weitere nette Spieler die ein Zuhause suchen! Gildenrang 24 steht kurz bevor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noriana (6. Januar 2009)

Rang 25-Gilde sucht noch neue und nette Mitspieler!

Bei uns gibt es keinerlei Zwänge (kein Forenzwang, kein Onlinezwang, kein TS-Zwang, kein Raidzwang, etc.). Teamspeak erwünscht (aber kein Muss). Unsere Philosophie ist, dass jeder das Spiel genau so und in dem zeitlichen Rahmen spielen soll, wie er es für richtig hält! Wir achten allerdings auf einen guten Umgang miteinander.


----------



## Crossbow (28. Januar 2009)

*such*


----------



## Noriana (1. Februar 2009)

Eingangpost auf den neuesten Stand gebracht!

Ebenso ist Gildenrang 26 erreicht und wir suchen noch 1-2 Leute für unsere PvE-Instanzen-Gruppe und für open RvR/Szenarien mit unserer 6er-Gruppe. Sind ja nicht immer alle online und Wenn du kein Bock auf ständige Randomsuche hast und du gerne mit denselben Leuten in einer Gruppe spielst bist du bei uns richtig.


----------



## Noriana (21. Februar 2009)

Noch einen aktiven Sigmarpriester Lvl. 40 mit Teamspeak/Headset für Szenarien/oRvR-Gruppe/PvE-Instanzen gesucht! Einen zusätzlichen Eisenbrecher können wir auch noch gebrauchen.


----------



## Shelbyy (25. Februar 2009)

Wir sind wieder offen für alles!!!

wir suchen weiterhin nette Leute, die mit uns den Destros auf den Hut hauen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noriana (6. März 2009)

Suchen noch Leute! Am liebsten Lvl. 40er mit TS-Affinität! Das Level ist aber anfangs nicht so wichtig da der Mensch vor dem PC wichtiger ist. Der Char sollte allerdings auch irgendwann 40 werden da wir eben viel RvR/PvE/etc. in T4 machen.

Suchen allerdings keine Leute die ihr eigenes Ding machen und sich nicht selbst in einer Gilde engagieren. Wenn ihr TS ungern nutzt seid ihr bei uns auch falsch.


----------



## Noriana (9. März 2009)

Und nochmal hoch damit.


----------



## Shelbyy (11. März 2009)

Suchen immernoch Verstärkung für unsere SG und unsere oRvR Treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt immer genug Ruf für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. zumindest hat sich noch keiner beschwert, dass es zu wenig Ruf gibt!

Wir unterstützen uns in jeder Hinsicht und haben immer eine lockere Atmosphäre im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Nicht scheu sein und uns mal besuchen! Jeder ist Willkommen!^^

In diesem Sinne...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noriana (19. März 2009)

Unsere bisherige Allianz "Die Allianz" wurde umbenannt in die (Main-)Allianz "Bewahrer der Elemente". Ebenso gibt es eine Wing-Allianz dazu mit dem Namen "Bewahrer des Feuers" (Das erste Element  ).

Die Allianz inkl. Wing-Allianz umfasst mehr als zehn Gilden und innerhalb dieses Verbundes können wir so einiges, sowohl durch Masse als auch durch Klasse, ingame bewegen.

An Aktivität mangelt es also in unserer Gilde und insb. im Allychat nicht


----------



## Noriana (31. März 2009)

Jaja, erstaunlicherweise suchen wir noch - wie fast keine andere Gilde in WAR - ein paar Mitglieder. Bisher haben wir eine LV-Gruppe und wir würden gerne eine zweite aufbauen. ORvR und Szenarien und kleinere PvE-Instanze gehen immer.


----------



## Noriana (4. April 2009)

Gildrang 30 erreicht!


----------



## Noriana (25. April 2009)

Suche noch Mitglieder sämtlicher Levelbreiche. Wir twinken gerne!


----------



## Noriana (2. Mai 2009)

Nun ist Gildenrang 32 erreicht und gegen Abend können wir meist eine halbe Gilden-KT aufstellen und haben dabei viel Spaß im TS, in Szenarien und im oRvR. Heiler und Tanks immer gerne gesehen und andere Klassen sind ebenso willkommen! Level auch Wurst da wir selbst gerne twinken und Gruppen in Lower-Tiers spielen.

Stress und unsinnige Regeln gibts bei uns nicht! Und mit dem Spaß kommt auch der Erfolg!


----------



## Noriana (11. Mai 2009)

Such weiter Mitspieler. Schaut euch bitte mal bei uns im Forum um, um einen ersten Eindruck von uns zu bekommen. Wir freuen uns über jeden und im TS geht es sehr freundlich zu!


----------



## Noriana (24. Mai 2009)

Die Never-Ending-Suche geht weiter! Einen guten Eindruck von uns bekommt ihr in unserem Forum auf unserer HP. Wir freuen uns über jeden netten Spieler!


----------



## Noriana (1. Juni 2009)

_ „Zusammenkunft ist ein Anfang. Zusammenhalt ist ein Fortschritt. Zusammenarbeit ist der Erfolg.“  Henry Ford_

Wir suchen noch nette Mitspieler! Vielspieler sowieso Gelegenheitszocker sind willkommen! Teamspeak-Nutzung wäre schön, ist aber kein Muss und gerne helfen wir Teamspeak-Neulingen die ersten Schritte zu machen (jeder fängt mal klein an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Justicia635 (3. Juli 2009)

Suchen weiterhin nette Leute. TS-Nutzung ist gerne gesehen aber kein Muss. In unserem Forum bekommt ihr einen authentischen Eindurck über unsere Aktivitäten. Vll. liest man sich, bis dann!


----------



## Crossbow (18. August 2009)

Und nochmal hoch: Sind mittlerweile eine der größten Gilden auf Carroburg und jeden Abend sind viele Spieler ingame und auf dem TS. Aktive und motivierte Spieler sind gerne gesehen!


----------



## Justicia635 (30. September 2009)

Wir suchen weitere Mitspieler. Wir legen großen Wert auf TS-Nutzung (Hören und Sprechen). Falls du mit TS nichts anfangen kannst, bitte nicht bewerben.


----------



## Crossbow (30. Oktober 2009)

Die letzte verbliebende Großgilde auf Carroburg sucht weitere aktive Spieler. Du solltest regelmäßig online sein und aktiv und gerne Teamspeak verwenden. Teamspeak und ein funktionierendes Mikro sind bei uns wichtig. Hast du das nicht bitten wir von einer Bewerbung abzusehen.

Joinst du Teamspeak bevor du dich ins Spiel einloggst dann bist du bei uns perfekt richtig und wir freuen uns auf dich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noriana (30. Dezember 2009)

Gildenlevel 40 erreicht und die Gilde kann nun... noch lange nicht in Rente gehen! Jetzt gehts erst richtig los!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

